# 87 Maxima needs rear spoiler.



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

I own an 87 Maxima SE black in color. My current spoiler appears to be warping on the inside ledge. I need a new spolier and was wondering where you buy them and how much they are? The post above states the spoilers run $275.00 is this true?

Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## al.taylor (Mar 1, 2004)

*I saw one yesterday*

I saw one in beautiful condition at the junkyard yesterday. I am one of those trusting type souls who will pick it up for you if you would like. Just let me know


----------



## Coleslaw (May 18, 2007)

Ray66 said:


> I own an 87 Maxima SE black in color. My current spoiler appears to be warping on the inside ledge. I need a new spolier and was wondering where you buy them and how much they are? The post above states the spoilers run $275.00 is this true?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


I was a proud owner of a '88 Maxima that had the same problem (i.e. the supporting steel imbedded into the backside of the spoiler starts rusting and continues until it is really ugly). I purchased a junkyard replacement; but sold the car before installing same. The color is grey and it is in excellent shape! Make me a reasonable offer and its yours (plus shipping costs). If you would rather deal through E-bay; I'll go that route to expedite and ensure the exchange process!


----------



## caraddict (Jun 12, 2007)

Go to your dealer or a yard.. they have it with affordable price too. Try searching for online dealers too...you might find the right nissan spoiler for your car.


----------

